
Show HN: Better API Docs to access remote sensing data from Planet - currydove
https://www.planet.com/developers/
======
fludlight
This looks cool, but you don't publish your pricing, so I assume you operate
like Oracle and reflexively close the window.

Sun had what IIRC was the first cloud computing service in ~2000, but it
required dealing with salespeople so no one used it. A few years later AWS
came along.

